# Target machinery



## Roger R (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a drill press model TT-6P and trying to find a new cover for the top, anybody know where you can buy parts?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like your batting a zero Roger. I couldn't find anything on Target Machinery either. Where did you get the DP from? Perhaps they can steer you towards parts and service.


----------

